# New Guidelines in ACS



## Charul55 (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi, 


ACS has modified some guidelines on 27th sep 2019 under which they are asking for employment proofs like (bank statement, ITR, Payslips) which they usually used to ask at the time of EOI or later than that and any of the two documents are mandate to upload so my problem is that while filing for ACS it takes upto 3MB of file and if I go for the bank statement uploading then 

1. how would I be able to get this covered in 3MB file as I have worked for 3 years in one of my organization and need to upload 3 years of bank statement. Please guide me how can I show my employment of 3 years

2. Secondly, Is there any limitation of uploading docs in one PDF of 3MBs ( fore ex- for my graduation I can only upload 8 documents including my degree, marksheets and all) 
Is that so?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Charul55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> ACS has modified some guidelines on 27th sep 2019 under which they are asking for employment proofs like (bank statement, ITR, Payslips) which they usually used to ask at the time of EOI or later than that and any of the two documents are mandate to upload so my problem is that while filing for ACS it takes upto 3MB of file and if I go for the bank statement uploading then
> ...


1. There are many free pdf file size reducer software available on the net 
Google it and use the one you find useful

2. As far as I can see there is only a restriction on the size
The file can contain as many documents as you want

If you still have any doubts, drop an email to help ACS and they will give you the solution 

Cheers


----------



## Charul55 (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks NB,

One more query.. Does ACS asks for 10th and 12th marksheet and certificate. I do have it but I don't see an option to upload in qualification while filing for ACS online.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Charul55 said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> One more query.. Does ACS asks for 10th and 12th marksheet and certificate. I do have it but I don't see an option to upload in qualification while filing for ACS online.


Not required 
Check the list of documents required in the ACS booklet and upload only those
Not one more, not one less

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

I just submitted a new application as per the old guidelines as I wasn't aware that the guidelines had updated. 

I haven't submitted a few additional documents which are now being required.

This is really depressing.

Will ACS straight away reject my application or come back to request for additional documents?


----------



## Max_P (Feb 18, 2019)

I hadn’t uploaded some documents during the application phase, they wrote me an email with a list of missing documents.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> I just submitted a new application as per the old guidelines as I wasn't aware that the guidelines had updated.
> 
> I haven't submitted a few additional documents which are now being required.
> 
> ...


Don’t wait for the assessor to ask you
Upload the documents ASAP 
If the system doesn’t allow it, email help ACS and ask how you can do it

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Max_P said:


> I hadn’t uploaded some documents during the application phase, they wrote me an email with a list of missing documents.


Good to know that. Hopefully they will get back to me with a list of missing documents too.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

NB said:


> Don’t wait for the assessor to ask you
> Upload the documents ASAP
> If the system doesn’t allow it, email help ACS and ask how you can do it
> 
> Cheers


Yes, the system doesn't allow it. Have subsequently mailed ACS and told them what happened.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Yes, the system doesn't allow it. Have subsequently mailed ACS and told them what happened.


Keep the set of the additional documents ready
They will probably ask you to send as an attachment 

Cheers


----------



## Charul55 (Jun 4, 2019)

I have 14-15 payslips from my last employer but don't have the payslips when I joined the organisation.. they are in random order .. can I upload them along with bank statement ? Or should I upload ITR along with bank statement


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Charul55 said:


> I have 14-15 payslips from my last employer but don't have the payslips when I joined the organisation.. they are in random order .. can I upload them along with bank statement ? Or should I upload ITR along with bank statement


You don’t have all the payslips, so that is out

So you can upload the bank statement and the ITR
Make sure that the bank statement salary credit entries shows the employers name

Cheers


----------



## Charul55 (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks NB,

In ITR do I need to upload 26S form or form 16? Or ITR acknowledgement?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Charul55 said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> In ITR do I need to upload 26S form or form 16? Or ITR acknowledgement?


26S and Form 16
Merge documents in the file systematically so that the assessor doesn’t have to search for them 

Cheers


----------



## Charul55 (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks,

Can I submit 2-3 documents in color as their black n white print out is not coming clear and company name is not visible on letter head .. I just have 2-3 documents in color while others are in black n white.. will it be an issue ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Charul55 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Can I submit 2-3 documents in color as their black n white print out is not coming clear and company name is not visible on letter head .. I just have 2-3 documents in color while others are in black n white.. will it be an issue ?




You have to compulsorily scan all documents in colour mode with 300 dpi even if they are black and white
A lot of rules in ACS have changed including the required evidence
Attestation is no longer required
Go through the booklet carefully and recheck

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

Cheers


----------



## Charul55 (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks, 
I have this last query 

While filing for ACS .. it asks for last name but my passport doesn't have last name .. what should I give it there as it a compulsory field.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Charul55 said:


> Thanks,
> I have this last query
> 
> While filing for ACS .. it asks for last name but my passport doesn't have last name .. what should I give it there as it a compulsory field.


Try to give the first name in the last and leave the first name blank

Cheers


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

NB said:


> You don’t have all the payslips, so that is out
> 
> So you can upload the bank statement and the ITR
> Make sure that the bank statement salary credit entries shows the employers name
> ...


i dont think you have to submit all payslips. First 3 months and last 3 months suffice.


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

aerohit said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t have all the payslips, so that is out
> ...


I am having around 9 years of experience 
and worked for multiple organisations. 
But now i do not have the payslips or form 16 from all of them. 
Is it mandatory to provide for all the organisations i worked?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alok_au said:


> I am having around 9 years of experience
> and worked for multiple organisations.
> But now i do not have the payslips or form 16 from all of them.
> Is it mandatory to provide for all the organisations i worked?


You need evidence for all the experience you intend to claim points for
You need at least some evidence 
If you do not have sufficient evidence for any experience, do not claim points for that experience to be on the safe side

Cheers


----------



## Ankitlohia (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I changed my job after acs assessment and this current job is not been assessed by ACS. I want to ask you guys if I want to claim points for this current job also. Can I show this on EOI and at the time of invitation and at the time of visa I "ll show all statutory docs for this current job. I got this reply from iscah.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Ankitlohia said:


> Hi Guys,
> I changed my job after acs assessment and this current job is not been assessed by ACS. I want to ask you guys if I want to claim points for this current job also. Can I show this on EOI and at the time of invitation and at the time of visa I "ll show all statutory docs for this current job. I got this reply from iscah.


No. In order to claim points for a job it needs to be assessed. Statutory docs doesn't matter.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kunsal said:


> I just submitted a new application as per the old guidelines as I wasn't aware that the guidelines had updated.
> 
> I haven't submitted a few additional documents which are now being required.
> 
> ...





Max_P said:


> I hadnâ€™t uploaded some documents during the application phase, they wrote me an email with a list of missing documents.





NB said:


> Don’t wait for the assessor to ask you
> Upload the documents ASAP
> If the system doesn’t allow it, email help ACS and ask how you can do it
> 
> Cheers





kunsal said:


> Good to know that. Hopefully they will get back to me with a list of missing documents too.





kunsal said:


> Yes, the system doesn't allow it. Have subsequently mailed ACS and told them what happened.





NB said:


> Keep the set of the additional documents ready
> They will probably ask you to send as an attachment
> 
> Cheers


After dropping the mail to my ACS assessor explaining the entire situation, this is the reply I got:

_Dear,

Thank you for your e-mail.

It is the applicants responsibility to ensure all the documents meet the current Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants

Once your application has been finalised you can lodge a Review application within 60 days of your result letter to have additional documentation assessed.

Please refer to the Review and Appeal Information for further information.

Kind regards,_

Again, I requested them to reconsider as my situation was unique wherein the guidelines were updated just under a week before I submitted them and I was already in the process of collecting and finalizing my documents by then. I subsequently got the following reply:

_Dear ,

Thank you for your email.

Please note that the ACS are under no obligation to request additional documentation as applicants are advised to ensure they have read the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants and that their application is decision ready before applying._

Don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kunsal said:


> After dropping the mail to my ACS assessor explaining the entire situation, this is the reply I got:
> 
> _Dear,
> 
> ...


While you are having these friendly conversations with them, why not just attach those new documents to one such email and get it done?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion. I've sent across the missing documents as an attachment. Let's see now if my assessor is willing to help.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi NB,

I Submitted ACS for my partner on Oct 3rd. I did not know the changes in ACS guidelines. My partner has totally 4 years of experience from 2005 to 2009. After that she did not work.

I have the situation as follows:

1. First company is a Indian government Subsidary(2005 to 2006). They are not maintaining the payslips. They are also not having form 16. Also the salary was too less to pay the Tax. Bank Account deactivated.

2.Second company(2006 to 2009), i have payslips. I don't have Bank statement or Form 16. I am trying to get one of them.

She has provided experience letters. In the above scenario what could be the out come if i am able to give form 16 or bank statements for the experience i mentioned in the 2nd point not for the experience in the 1st point. I presume it might be negative.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

adumithu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I Submitted ACS for my partner on Oct 3rd. I did not know the changes in ACS guidelines. My partner has totally 4 years of experience from 2005 to 2009. After that she did not work.
> 
> ...


You will not get a positive assessment regardless. The work experience is over 10 years ago. If you read the guidelines it says you need relevant work experience within the past 10 years.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> You will not get a positive assessment regardless. The work experience is over 10 years ago. If you read the guidelines it says you need relevant work experience within the past 10 years.


There is point given in the ACS guidelines as below which says minimum of 2 years of experience in last 10 years or overall 4 years of experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I Submitted ACS for my partner on Oct 3rd. I did not know the changes in ACS guidelines. My partner has totally 4 years of experience from 2005 to 2009. After that she did not work.
> 
> ...


You are using reference letter or statutory declaration ?
Have you already applied for assessment to ACS ?

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> You are using reference letter or statutory declaration ?
> Have you already applied for assessment to ACS ?
> 
> Cheers


In the first case i have given the reference letter.

In the second case i have given the Statutory declaration plus company experience letter.

In statutory declaration i have mentioned the reason for giving SD is as the company is not willing to give the experience letter with roles and responsibilities.

I have submitted the ACS already.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I've sent across the missing documents as an attachment. Let's see now if my assessor is willing to help.


Hi,

Can you please let me know if your ACS Application got finalized successfully?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> In the first case i have given the reference letter.
> 
> In the second case i have given the Statutory declaration plus company experience letter.
> 
> ...


As you have already applied, wait for the outcome
If you get the additional documents for experience 2 before you get the assessment, send them to the CO

Cheers


----------



## Charul55 (Jun 4, 2019)

I have submitted the ACS on 10th oct but till now I have not heard a single news from them .. is it a positive sign or negative ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Charul55 said:


> I have submitted the ACS on 10th oct but till now I have not heard a single news from them .. is it a positive sign or negative ?


6-8 weeks is the current turnaround time
So it’s neither good or bad news

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> As you have already applied, wait for the outcome
> If you get the additional documents for experience 2 before you get the assessment, send them to the CO
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

Sorry one basic question. Before assessment should i use the below id to send the docs:

[email protected]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> Sorry one basic question. Before assessment should i use the below id to send the docs:
> 
> [email protected]


Yes

Cheers


----------



## Sayeed14347 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi NB,

I am planning to go for Review as my first company work experience is not considered and comment mentioned is "Not closely related to the nominated ANZSCO". I believe this happened due to the RnR letter from the company as it was not relate to the applied ANZSCO.

I will provide Statutory Declarations from my lead in that company when I give for review.
Since the ACS rules have changed and now the are asking for payslips/ITR/bank statement which was not required before 27 Sep when i submitted for ACS assessment. 

My question is,

1 )Now, Do i need to provide payment evidence for all the companies where I have worked when I go for ACS Review ?

2 )If yes, Do I need to provide payslips for every month. I can provide Bank statement and payslips.
But I have last 3 months payslips for the previous companies where I worked.

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sayeed14347 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am planning to go for Review as my first company work experience is not considered and comment mentioned is "Not closely related to the nominated ANZSCO". I believe this happened due to the RnR letter from the company as it was not relate to the applied ANZSCO.
> 
> ...


Most probably it will not be required as you will be assessed under old rules
But to be safe drop an email to [email protected] and reconfirm 

Cheers


----------



## harishnegi85 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi , one question regarding statutory declaration, the date of getting estamp paper and date of getting it notarized from a lawyer has to be same ????


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

harishnegi85 said:


> Hi , one question regarding statutory declaration, the date of getting estamp paper and date of getting it notarized from a lawyer has to be same ????


No.


----------



## paradis (Jun 24, 2017)

For Rnr, i will be getting a Statutory declaration from a colleague. What are the supporting documents should i provide for the declarant? Will form 16, payslip of the colleague works?


Below is the note from acs checklist for statutory declaration:
The declarant must provide at least one of the following as evidence of their working relationship with the 

applicant:

• Employment certificate/statement of service

• Leaving certificate if no longer working at the same company



Thanks in Advance!

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chhavikasturia (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi NB, 

I have doubt regarding “certify true copy of original” stamp.
1. Is it really required or only colored scan is enough.
2.If it is required , what all documents needs to have this stamp. 

As per ACS faq it is not required, could you please share your advise on this.

Thanks

#










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chhavikasturia said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have doubt regarding “certify true copy of original” stamp.
> 1. Is it really required or only colored scan is enough.
> ...



Certified true copy stamp was required earlier by ACS
It’s no longer required for any document whatsoever 

Cheers


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Seems like I would not be able to renew my Skills Assessment. :/


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey guys,

Completed my BE in telecommunications engg from Bangalore in 2010, coming under VTU, Belguam, India. Any pointers if this branch would come under ICT major? Should I prepare RPL for this branch!?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Completed my BE in telecommunications engg from Bangalore in 2010, coming under VTU, Belguam, India. Any pointers if this branch would come under ICT major? Should I prepare RPL for this branch!?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I presume you are applying under 2613
If so 4 years will be deducted
No RPL required

Cheers


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Gauranga1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


Thanks NB, sorry yes it's for 261313.
My partner has completed BE from Computer Science branch in 2013. Any thoughts on expected deduction for experience!?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Thanks NB, sorry yes it's for 261313.
> My partner has completed BE from Computer Science branch in 2013. Any thoughts on expected deduction for experience!?


2 years probably 

Cheers


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Chhavikasturia (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi NB,

I am asking this on behalf of my friend.
My friend has 6 yrs of experience in TCS .
1st 5 years in INDIA.
Last 1 yr in Singapore and currently working in singapore same company.
He need to get statutory declaration and manager stays in singapore.
Does he need to get statutory declaration done in Singapore or India?
Is there any specific format that he need to follow?

Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chhavikasturia said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am asking this on behalf of my friend.
> My friend has 6 yrs of experience in TCS .
> ...


He can get it done in Singapore also
The guidelines for getting an SD are mentioned in the ACS website
The requirements have changed, so read carefully 

Cheers


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Gauranga1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


I got assessment done in 2017 October with a RPL with 4 years deduction and positive assessment valid until October 2019. Would it be wise to continue RPL for assessment now?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

Gauranga1988 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Gauranga1988 said:
> ...


Assessment done in 2017 under RPL but that was based on a friend's advice to do under RPL.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Assessment done in 2017 under RPL but that was based on a friend's advice to do under RPL.


RPL was not required even then, nor now

Cheers


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Gauranga1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Assessment done in 2017 under RPL but that was based on a friend's advice to do under RPL.
> ...


Any inputs on how to update the employment dates in old experience section in the account since some experience has been added onto previous entries in end date of existing employment experience entry

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Any inputs on how to update the employment dates in old experience section in the account since some experience has been added onto previous entries in end date of existing employment experience entry
> 
> Thanks


Drop an email to ACS and ask
You probably cannot edit any old entries
You can only add new entries 

Cheers


----------



## jags007 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi Folks,

I have uploaded a Statutory Declaration + co-worker Employment proof for Roles and Responsibilities in ACS Application.

However, I have received a Company HR letter later on, with the Roles n Responsibilities mentioned.

I have now both the Company letter and also co-worker SD uploaded to the ACS portal. 

My question - 

How should I proceed? Can I create a new account since I havent submitted application or is it safe to proceed with the current acs application?


----------



## petitchef (Apr 16, 2018)

Sayeed14347 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am planning to go for Review as my first company work experience is not considered and comment mentioned is "Not closely related to the nominated ANZSCO". I believe this happened due to the RnR letter from the company as it was not relate to the applied ANZSCO.
> 
> ...




Hi @Sayeed14347 , i also encounter a similar case as you when i plan to go for a review. 
Do you need to provide payment evidences for all the previous companies which were already assessed successful previously.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayeed14347 (Nov 5, 2019)

HI @petitchef,

Yes I had provided the payment evidences when I submitted review application.
I did not provide payment proof in my original application since I applied before the new ACS rules came into effect.

Thanks,
Sayeed


----------

